

Confirmed global DNS error connect.facebook.net down. - taf2

Facebook like buttons everywhere are down:  https://connect.facebook.com/en_US/all.js<p>A DNS error - facebook reports, they are working on a fix.
======
tantalor
It's worldwide: <http://www.whatsmydns.net/#A/connect.facebook.net>

~~~
tantalor
Looks like its starting to come back in a few parts of the US.

------
ximeng
Any idea what caused it? We have seen some DNS errors on our sites in Europe
from APAC / West Coast US today. (Although we are nowhere near Facebook
sized!)

------
taf2
here's a report similar on March 7th:
<https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/319769098081462>

